# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  الطعن رقم ١٢١٣٩ لسنة ٩٠ قضائية جنح النقض - جلسة ٢٠٢١/٠٩/٢٢ علامات وبيانات تجارية

## د.شيماء عطاالله

الطعن رقم ١٢١٣٩ لسنة ٩٠ قضائية

جنح النقض - جلسة ٢٠٢١/٠٩/٢٢

العنوان : علامات وبيانات تجارية .

الموجز : رفض الدفع بعدم جواز نظر الدعوى لسابقة الفصل فيها تأسيساً على اختلاف محل الواقعة واستخدام الطاعن لعلامة تجارية في محاله الكائنة في مواقع مختلفة واعتبارها وقائع مستقلة لكون أفعاله متكررة وإن اتحدت من حيث التماثل . صحيح .

القاعدة : لما كان الحكم قد انتهى إلى رفض الدفع بعدم جواز نظر الدعوى لسابقة الفصل فيها في الجنحة رقم .... لسنة .... جنح .... والمستأنفة برقم .... لسنة .... جنح مستأنف .... تأسيساً على اختلاف محل الواقعة في الجنحتين وأن الوقائع التي ارتكبها 
الطاعن هو تقليد العلامة التجارية والمملوكة للشركة المدعية بالحقوق المدنية واستخدامها في محاله الكائنة في مواقع مختلفة فهي وقائع مستقلة لكون أفعال المتهم متكررة وإن اتحدت من حيث التماثل وهذا الذي أورده الحكم سائغ ويتفق وصحيح القانون .

الحكم

باسم الشعب

محكمة النقض

دائرة الأربعاء ( ب ) الجنائية

الطعن رقم ١٢١٣٩ لسنة ٩٠ القضائية

جلسة الأربعاء الموافق ٢٢ من سبتمبر سنة ٢٠٢١

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

برئاسة السيد المستشار/ حازم عبد الرؤوف دخيل " نائب رئيس المحكمة "

وعضوية السادة المستشارين/ حاتم حميدة نائب رئيس المحكمة أحمد عمران، علي أحمد عبد القادر، أحمد مصطفى عبد الفتاح

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

" الوقائـــــع "

أقامت الشركة المدعية بالحقوق المدنية دعواها قبل الطاعن بطريق الادعاء المباشر بأنه:

اعتدى على اسم وعلامة الشركة المدعية بالحق المدني، وطلبت عقابه بالمادتين ١١٣، ١١٤ من القانون رقم ٨٢ لسنة ٢٠٠٢ من قانون حماية الملكية الفكرية والعلامات التجارية مع إلزامه بأن يؤدى لها مبلغ عشرة آلاف وواحد جنيه على سبيل التعويض المؤقت .

ومحكمة جنح .... قضت حضورياً بجلسة .... من شهر .... سنة ٢٠١٨ بعدم اختصاص المحكمة نوعياً بنظر الدعوى وإحالتها للنيابة العامة لاتخاذ شئونها حيال إحالتها للمحكمة الاقتصادية للاختصاص. ونفاذاً لذلك القضاء قيدت الدعوى برقم .... لسنة ٢٠١٨ جنح .... الاقتصادية وقضت المحكمة حضورياً بجلسة .. من شهر .... سنة ٢٠١٩، بتغريم المتهم مبلغ عشرة آلاف جنيه والمصادرة وإلزامه بأن يؤدي للمدعى بالحق المدني بصفته مبلغ خمسة آلاف جنيه على سبيل التعويض المدني المؤقت وألزمته بالمصاريف الجنائية والمدنية وخمسة وسبعون جنيهاً مقابل أتعاب المحاماة.

استأنف المحكوم عليه وقيد استئنافه برقم .. لسنة ٢٠١٩ – ومحكمة .... الاقتصادية - بهيئة استئنافية، قضت حضورياً بجلسة .. من .... لسنة ٢٠١٩ بقبول الاستئناف شكلاً وفي الموضوع برفضه وتأييد الحكم المستأنف وألزمت المستأنف بالمصاريف ومائة جنيه أتعاب المحاماة فطعن المحكوم عليه بوكيل في هذا الحكم بطريق النقض وقيد طعنه برقم .... لسنة ١٠ ق أمام محكمة استئناف .... طعون نقض الجنح - منعقدة في غرفة المشورة وقضت بجلسة .... من شهر .... سنة ٢٠٢٠ بعدم اختصاصها بنظر الطعن.

فطعن المحامي/ .... في هذا الحكم بطريق النقض بصفته وكيلاً عن المحكوم عليه بتاريخ .. من .... سنة ٢٠١٩، كما أودعت مذكرة بأسباب الطعن عن المحكوم عليه في التاريخ ذاته موقع عليها من ذات المحامي المقرر بالطعن.

وبجلسة اليوم سمعت المحكمة المرافعة على ما هو مبين بمحضر الجلسة.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

المحكمة

حيث إن المادة ٢٣٧ من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية، المعدلة بالقانونين رقمي ١٧٠ لسنة ١٩٨١، ١٤٥ لسنة ٢٠٠٦ توجب على المتهم بجنحة معاقب عليها بالحبس الذي يوجب القانون تنفيذه فور صدور الحكم به الحضور بنفسه أمام المحكمة، وأجازت في الأحوال الأخرى أن ينيب وكيلاً عنه، ولما كان الثابت من الحكم الابتدائي الذي استأنفه المتهم وحده، أنه قضى بتوقيع عقوبة الغرامة على المتهم، فإنه يجوز للمتهم في هذه الحالة إنابة محام في الحضور عنه. لما كان ذلك، وكان الثابت من محضر جلسة المحاكمة الاستئنافية، ومن مدونات الحكم المطعون فيه حضور محام كوكيل عن المتهم، وأبدى دفاعه في الاتهام المسند إليه، فإن الحكم المطعون فيه - كما وصفته المحكمة – هو بحق حكماً حضورياً، ويجوز من ثم الطعن فيه بطريق النقض، عملاً بالمادة ٣٠ من قانون حالات وإجراءات الطعن أمام محكمة النقض الصادر بالقانون رقم ٥٧ لسنة ١٩٥٩.

وحيث إن الطعن استوفى الشكل المقرر في القانون.

وحيث ينعى الطاعن على الحكم المطعون فيه أنه إذ دانه بجريمة تقليد علامة تجارية واستعمالها بسوء قصد وحيازة منتجات تحمل هذه العلامة قد شابه القصور في التسبيب والفساد في الاستدلال والإخلال بحق الدفاع ذلك بأنه اكتفى بالإحالة إلى أسباب الحكم المستأنف ودانه رغم انتفاء أركان جريمة تقليد العلامة التجارية المادي والمعنوي بدلالة ما قدمه من مستندات رسمية تثبت سبق تسجيل العلامة التجارية الخاصة بنشاط الطاعن التجاري في تاريخ سابق عن تاريخ تسجيل العلامة التجارية للشركة المدعية وبدلالة عدم اتخاذه أي سلوك لخداع المستهلك ولشواهد أخرى عددها مما ينتفي معه القصد الجنائي لديه، وقد خلا الحكم من بيان وصف العلامتين التجاريتين ولم يعن ببيان أوجه التشابه والاختلاف بينهما وطريقة التقليد وكيفيته سيما وأن التشابه بين العلامتين وطريقة كتابة كلاهما وحروفهما لا يُعد تقليداً، فضلاً عن اختلاف منتجات الشركتين من حيث الصناعة والأسعار، ولم تجر المحكمة مضاهاة بين هاتين العلامتين ولم تشكل لجنة من الخبراء الفنيين لإجرائها لكونه أمراً فنياً يصعب على المحكمة البت فيه ورغم تمسك الدفاع بهذا الطلب أمام المحكمة التي اطرحته برد غير سائغ، وعول الحكم في الإدانة على تقرير العلامات التجارية رغم بطلانه لتضمنه بيانات بشأن العلامة التجارية للشركة المدعية تخالف بيانات محل تلك الشركة وإجراء مقارنة على خلاف ما هو ثابت بالأوراق، واطرح برد غير سائغ دفعيه بعدم جواز نظر الدعوى لسابقة الفصل فيها في الدعوى رقم .. لسنة ٢٠١٧ جنح اقتصادي .... والمستأنفة برقم .... لسنة ٢٠١٧ مستأنف اقتصادي ....، ولسبق صدور أمر بألا وجه لإقامة الدعوى الجنائية في المحضر رقم .... لسنة ٢٠١٦ إداري .... عن ذات الواقعة ومازال سارياً لم يلغ وبالمخالفة للقانون والتعليمات العامة للنيابات، كل ذلك مما يعيب الحكم ويستوجب نقضه.

وحيث إن الحكم الابتدائي الذي اعتنق أسبابه الحكم المطعون فيه قد بين واقعة الدعوى بما تتوافر به كافة العناصر القانونية للجريمة التي دان الطاعن بها وأورد على ثبوتها في حقه أدلة سائغة من شأنها أن تؤدي إلى ما رتبه الحكم عليها، وكان القانون لم يرسم شكلاً خاصاً يصوغ فيه الحكم بيان الواقعة المستوجبة للعقوبة والظروف التي وقعت فيها وكان مجموع ما أورده الحكم المطعون فيه كافياً في تفهم الواقعة بأركانها وظروفها حسبما استخلصتها المحكمة فإن ذلك يكون محققاً لحكم القانون كما جرى به نص المادة ٣١٠ من قانون الإجراءات ومن ثم فإن ما يثيره الطاعن في هذا الصدد يكون غير سديد.

 لما كان ذلك، وكان من المقرر أن عدم تحدث الحكم صراحة وعلى استقلال عن علم الطاعن بتقليد العلامة التجارية لا يعيبه مادامت الوقائع كما أثبتها تفيد توافر هذا العلم لديه، وكان فيما أورده الحكم الابتدائي المؤيد لأسبابه والمكمل بالحكم المطعون فيه من استعمال الطاعن علامة تجارية مسجلة طبقاً للقانون " .... " بطريقة من شأنها تضليل الجمهور مع علمه بذلك – بأسباب سائغة أوردها بمدوناته – ما يوفر علم الطاعن بتقليد هذه المنتجات، وكان القول بتوافر علم المتهم بالتقليد هو من اختصاص محكمة الموضوع تستقل به وتستخلصه من الوقائع والعناصر المطروحة عليها، فإن النعي على الحكم في هذا الشأن غير سديد، ولا يعدو جدلاً موضوعياً لا يقبل لدى محكمة النقض. هذا فضلاً عن أنه من المقرر أن المحكمة الاستئنافية إذا ما رأت تأييد الحكم المستأنف للأسباب التي بنى عليها فليس من القانون ما يلزمها أن تذكر تلك الأسباب بل يكفي أن تحيل عليها إذ الإحالة على الأسباب تقوم مقام إيرادها وتدل على أن المحكمة قد اعتبرتها إنها صادرة منها، ومن ثم ما يثيره الطاعن في هذا الشأن يكون غير مقبول. لما كان ذلك، وكان من المقرر أن الأدلة في المواد الجنائية اقناعية وللمحكمة أن تلتفت عن دليل النفي ولو حملته أوراق رسمية ما دام يصح في العقل والمنطق أن يكون غير ملتئم مع الحقيقة التي اطمأنت إليها من باقي الأدلة، فإن ما يثيره الطاعن في شأن ما قدمه من مستندات تنفي عنه الجريمة وتدلل على عدم توافر أركانها لا يعدو أن يكون جدلاً موضوعياً في تقدير الأدلة وفي استنباط المحكمة لمعتقدها وهو ما لا يجوز إثارته لدى محكمة النقض. هذا فضلاً عن أن البين من المفردات المضمومة أن ما ثبت من المستندات المقدمة من الطاعن تدليلاً علي هذا الدفاع هو اسماً تجارياً، وليس علامة تجارية، فإن النعي على الحكم في هذا الصدد لا يكون له محل. 

لما كان ذلك، وكان الأصل في جرائم تقليد العلامات التجارية هو الاعتداد - في تقدير التقليد – بأوجه الشبه لا بأوجه الخلاف، وأن المعيار هو بما ينخدع به المستهلك المتوسط الحرص والانتباه، وأن وحدة التشابه بين العلامتين الذي ينخدع به جمهور المستهلكين أو عدمه هو من المسائل الموضوعية التي تدخل في سلطة قاضي الموضوع بلا معقب عليه من محكمة النقض. وكان الحكم على النحو سالف الذكر - قد بين أوجه التشابه بين العلامتين فإن هذا حسبه ليبرأ من قالة القصور أو الفساد في الاستدلال ولا تثريب على المحكمة إذا هي لم تشر إلى أوجه الخلاف بين العلامتين - بفرض وجودها – إذ لا أثر لها في قيمة الاستدلال أو في قيام التهمة ومن ثم يضحى ما يثيره الطاعن في هذا الصدد غير سديد. هذا فضلاً عن أن الحكم المطعون فيه قد أثبت أوجه التشابه بين العلامة الأصلية، المسجلة باسم الشركة المدعية " .... "، والعلامة المقلدة، التي استعملها الطاعن باسم " .... "، ووضعها على منتجاته، المعروضة للبيع بمحل تحمل ذات العلامة بأسباب صحيحة تبرره مستمدة من مقارنة العلامتين على الوجه الثابت بالحكم، وكان ما أورده الحكم من وقائع في مدوناته، ما يوفر علم الطاعن بتقليد العلامة، ويكفي رداً على دفاعه بنفي علمه بتقليدها. 

لما كان ذلك، وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد أثبت أن الشركة المدعية تستخدم العلامة الأصلية، على منتجاتها، وأن الطاعن يستخدم العلامة المقلدة، على منتجات محله، وهو ما يدحض دفاعه، بمغايرة منتجاته، لمنتجات الشركة المدعية، ولا يعدو أن يكون محاولة لتجريح أدلة الدعوى على وجه معين، تأدياً من ذلك إلى مناقضة الصورة التي ارتسمت في وجدان المحكمة بالدليل الصحيح، وهو ما لا يقبل إثارته أمام محكمة النقض. لما كان ذلك، وكان البين من محاضر جلسات المحاكمة بدرجتيها أن أياً من الطاعن أو المدافع عنه لم يطلب من المحكمة إجراء مضاهاة بين العلامة التجارية المسجلة والمقلدة فلا يكون له من بعد النعي على المحكمة قعودها عن إجراء تحقيق لم يطلب منها أو الرد على دفاع لم يثر أمامها.

 لما كان ذلك، وكان بحسب الحكم كيما يتم تدليله ويستقيم قضاؤه أن يورد الأدلة المنتجة التي صحت لديه على ما استخلصه من وقوع الجريمة المسندة إلى المتهم، ولا عليه أن لا يتعقب الطاعن في كل جزئية من جزئيات دفاعه لأن مفاد التفاته عنها أنه أطرحها ولا تلتزم محكمة الموضوع بإجابة طلب ندب خبير في الدعوى ما دامت الواقعة قد وضحت لديها وما دام في مقدورها أن تشق طريقها – في المسألة المطروحة عليها -، فإن ما يثيره الطاعن في هذا الصدد لا يكون له محل. لما كان ذلك، وكان البين من الواقعة كما صار إثباتها في الحكم ومن استدلاله أن الحكم لم يستند في الإدانة إلى دليل مستمد من تقرير إدارة العلامات التجارية، وإنما أقام قضاءه على أدلة أخرى ليس من بينها ذلك التقرير، فإن ما يثيره الطاعن في هذا الصدد يكون في غير محله.

 لما كان ذلك، وكان الحكم قد انتهى إلى رفض الدفع بعدم جواز نظر الدعوى لسابقة الفصل فيها في الجنحة رقم .. لسنة ٢٠١٧ جنح .... الاقتصادية والمستأنفة برقم .... لسنة ٢٠١٧ جنح مستأنف .... الاقتصادية تأسيساً على اختلاف محل الواقعة في الجنحتين وأن الوقائع التي ارتكبها الطاعن هو تقليد العلامة التجارية والمملوكة للشركة المدعية بالحقوق المدنية واستخدامها في محاله الكائنة في مواقع مختلفة فهي وقائع مستقلة لكون أفعال المتهم متكررة وإن اتحدت من حيث التماثل وهذا الذي أورده الحكم سائغ ويتفق وصحيح القانون. لما كان ذلك، من المقرر أن الأمر الصادر من النيابة بالحفظ هو إجراء إداري صدر عنها بوصفها السلطة الإدارية التي تهيمن على جمع الاستدلالات عملاً بالمادة ٦١ من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية وما بعدها وهو على هذه الصورة لا يقيدها ويجوز العدول عنه في أي وقت بالنظر إلى طبيعته الإدارية البحته ولا يقبل تظلماً أو استئنافاً من جانب المجني عليه والمدعي بالحق المدني وكل ما لهما الالتجاء إلى طرق الادعاء المباشر في مواد الجنح والمخالفات دون غيرها إذا توافرت له شروطه، وفرق بين هذا الأمر الإداري وبين الأمر القضائي بأن لا وجه لإقامة الدعوى الصادر من النيابة بوصفها إحدى سلطات التحقيق بعد أن تجري تحقيق الواقعة بنفسها أو يقوم به أحد رجال الضبط القضائي بناءً على انتداب منها على ما تقضي به المادة ٢٠٩ من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية فهو وحده الذي يمنع من رفع الدعوى ولهذا أجيز للمدعي بالحق المدني الطعن فيه أمام غرفة المشورة، وكان مجرد إحالة الأوراق من النيابة العامة إلى أحد رجال الضبط القضائي لا يُعد انتداباً له لإجراء التحقيق إذ أنه يجب لاعتباره كذلك أن ينصب الندب على عمل معين أو أكثر من أعمال التحقيق - فيما عدا استجواب المتهم – لا على تحقيق قضية برمتها، ولما كان الطاعن يقرر بأسباب طعنه أن النيابة العامة أمرت بحفظ المحضر إدارياً وبناءً على تظلم من الشاكي تم العدول عن قرار الحفظ وبعد سؤال المتظلم والمتظلم ضده بمحضر استيفاء النيابة أعيدت الأوراق للحفظ، ولم يدع الطاعن إجراء النيابة العامة تحقيق بمعرفتها أو أنها ندبت لذلك أحد رجال الضبط القضائي، فإن الحكم الابتدائي المؤيد والمكمل بالحكم المطعون فيه إذ قضى برفض الدفع بعدم جواز نظر الدعوى استناداً إلى أن ذلك الأمر الإداري بالحفظ لم يسبقه تحقيق من النيابة العامة، ومن ثم يكون الحكم المطعون فيه قد أصاب صحيح القانون بما يضحى معه منعى الطاعن في هذا الصدد غير سديد. لما كان ذلك، وكان من المقرر أنه لا يصح الاعتداد بالتعليمات في مجال تطبيق القانون، فإن ما ينعاه الطاعن في هذا الصدد يكون ولا محل له. لما كان ما تقدم، فإن الطعن برمته يكون على غير أساس متعيناً القضاء برفضه موضوعاً، ومصادرة الكفالة وتغريم الطاعن مبلغاً مساوياً لمبلغ الكفالة.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

المصدر 

https://www.cc.gov.eg/judgment_singl...459&&ja=294195

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

الطعن رقم ١٢١٣٩ لسنة ٩٠ قضائية

جنح النقض - جلسة ٢٠٢١/٠٩/٢٢

مرفق ملف الحكم

----------

